
ES 5-6-7: From Callbacks to Promises to Generators to Async/await - michaelsbradley
https://medium.com/@rdsubhas/es6-from-callbacks-to-promises-to-generators-87f1c0cd8f2e#.bl12owr4i
======
colept
My experience with Generators have been mostly with Redux/Saga, and thus I am
now of the opinion that they are the superior choice for asynchronous
operations for the sole benefit of testing. With Promises you can test the
value and the state.

Generators let you test any yield. So you can test not only the operations but
the side effects as well.

